# Haan Floor Steam Cleaner - anyone have one or heard of it?



## Kathy (Jul 4, 2008)

Just wondering - I saw this on QVC a week or two ago and it looked pretty awesome. Supposedly it's a HUGE seller in Asian countries and it has really good reviews on QVC's website. I have hardwood floors that actually need to be completely redone, but if I could get them really clean without feeling like I'm soaking them in water that would be great too! So...anyone had any experience with this?? 

For whatever reason I can't get the link to work, but if you type in Haan in the search line when you get to the QVC site it comes up. I know there are other steam cleaners out there, but they were really raving about this one. Or...maybe they just do that because it's QVC! LOL!

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail

As clean as it gets. Clean and sanitize hard surface floors with this powerful steamer mop. Unsightly stains disappear in the path of the microfiber pads. From Haan.

Carpet tray not included.


Includes steam mop, two microfiber pads, measuring cup, protective floor pad, and instruction manual
Built-in hook-and-loop for easy pad attachment
Assembly required
Plastic/aluminum construction
Approximate measurements: With handle fully extended, steamer 50-1/2"H x 11-1/2"W x 7-1/2"D; Cord 19'L
ETL listed; 1-year Limited Manufacturer's Warranty
Made in China


----------



## Aprill (Jul 4, 2008)

I have heard of it, but I have this:







Cause I can do floors and 1000% more with it. But I dont use it........


----------



## Kathy (Jul 4, 2008)

Where did you get that one April? Have you ever used it?


----------



## Aprill (Jul 4, 2008)

I got it from Dillard's. I used it once to clean my AC vent


----------

